# Canon Lens Mug - Giveaway



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 30, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/canon-lens-mug-giveaway/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/canon-lens-mug-giveaway/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/canon-lens-mug-giveaway/"></a></div>
<strong>Free Lens Mug!

</strong>The folks at Photojojo has sent Canon Rumors a 70-200 f/4L IS mug to give away.</p>
<p><strong>How do I win?

</strong>Itâ€™s simple, Photojojo is fun bunch of people, so something fun in return is in order.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,1564.msg22419/topicseen.html#new">Post in the forum</a> which fun, unique, crazy, wacky feature should become a reality in future Canon DSLRs. Post pictures, sketches, words, whatever.</p>
<p>Iâ€™ll select the winner on Friday.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://photojojo.com/store/">Visit Photojojo</a></strong> for more fun photo products</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span></strong></p>
```


----------



## aw101 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd like to hear the 10 second timer shout "3-2-1-Say Cheese" just before it takes the photo.


----------



## hadaller (Aug 30, 2011)

I would like to see zoom control buttons where my middle and ring fingers grip the right side of the camera body (under the shutter button, on the front of the camera body) This would require an external, small mountable motor that could be attached to any lens.
I also think it would be cool if the onboard flash had a function where you could keep it on, to use as a video light.
And, finally, but most importantly, I'd like to see a detachable LCD screen... one that is wireless would be ideal, but to save cost, I envision one that would be tethered to the camera body with a spring loaded retractable video cable. (a video loop through for other monitors would be excellent on this screen, too)


----------



## dajazz (Aug 30, 2011)

A little card dispenser that spits out a card with all the camera specs, everytime you're in the middle of shoot and someone starts asking a bunch of questions you can just give them it ;D


----------



## traian (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd like a mount that allows me to use a cocktail umbrella as a light modifier for the pop-up flash.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 30, 2011)

1. Bulit in gel-filters for flash!!

2. Detachable lens you can place anywhere to take a picture!!

3. Eye-focus!!

4. Digital Focusscreens, so no hardwaresawp would be needed!!

5. More megapixels! (yes, that is meant HIGHLY ironic!!)


----------



## Schimmelkolonie (Aug 30, 2011)

If the camera would include a laser device to meassure the distance. 
Would come in handy, when you are doing some home improvment.


----------



## Fredo0709 (Aug 30, 2011)

Not sure I agree with this but with all the 3D rage... 3D video recording capability! 

Eye focus can be fun too


----------



## bjurasz (Aug 30, 2011)

Twin EOS mounts, imagine 3D photography with twin 24-70/2.8's attached!


----------



## donkom (Aug 30, 2011)

Canon should include a secondary camera in the viewfinder, that records your retina with infrared light. This retina information can later be used to prove exactly who took the image.

This could be very useful with complicated copyright laws. If you rent or borrow a camera, technically you don't own it and copyright is retained by the owner of the camera in some cases (I believe... I'm no lawyer!).

It could also be incredibly useful as more and more devices are connected to the internet. Imagine this - a new generation of cameras have cellular connections to automatically upload images. Someone steals your camera, and you report it stolen. Through a retina scan, they can tell exactly who is using the stolen camera and return it to you.

Retina information would be encoded to a unique signature (like a digital fingerprint) so every image you take doesn't have an actual picture of your eye piggy-backed onto it. This signature could also be hashed with the image data, so any changes to the original image data could be detected.

As crazy as it sounds, its not a bad idea!


----------



## pedro (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks for the IS. so one still enjoys coffee without burning ones feet while coming on age ;-)


----------



## stephen277 (Aug 30, 2011)

I would like to see holographic display and control in addition to the LCD from the canon DSLRs! ;D

In such way, you can easily show and browse your pictures to your friends.

Another idea, an internal IR filter or GND or ND filter would be nice!


----------



## RichFisher (Aug 30, 2011)

when the card is full, the camera should make the sound of FILM REWINDING!!!


----------



## LucemFerre (Aug 30, 2011)

Whenever you are cleaning the lens the following sound byte is played...

"I know what you shot last night to pay the rent, no matter how much you clean that lens.. it will never really be clean again, will it?"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2011)

A miniature Dish Network receiver and tuner, perhaps as a hotshoe mount option, displaying on the rear LCD. Would give photographers something to do while waiting for 'the shot'. Looking forward to seeing this on the bottom of the camera:


----------



## focal (Aug 30, 2011)

How about something useful:

The camera senses 100 or 120 Hz light flicker and synchronizes the shutter to the flicker.

We might still need a two dimensional white balance correction.


----------



## Danielmoran876 (Aug 30, 2011)

a small sensor that fits inside your eye, but also reads your brainwaves and wirelessly sends the pictures you have taken to your email address....40mp as well.


----------



## pinktech (Aug 30, 2011)

The cameras are just fine, but...

Canon printers should have an optional espresso maker or beer tap to make editing time as much fun as shooting time.


----------



## BenCarr (Aug 30, 2011)

Olde Timey Backdrops, you know; wild west, dinosaurs, underwater. DIGIC XXIII should be able to do that right?


----------



## hub9 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd like to see on the next canon Dslr a preview of the picture you take on the lcd and next to this picture, a preview of what could have been the picture if taken with a Nikon.. always worst! Joking


----------



## Enrico (Aug 30, 2011)

GPS and fitness program

- Senses weight of camera body and lenses and tracks calories burned during photosession
- No Battery Grips, looks like battery grips but are simple weights, for those of us that can't afford lots of glass or heavy bodies but still want to be slim and good looking...


----------



## Stuart (Aug 30, 2011)

Iâ€™d like the dSLR body to suck up all the moisture in the surrounding atmosphere then percolate a perfect cup of coffee for the Lens Mug.


----------



## LeGrandLife (Aug 30, 2011)

I would love to see these *standard* on my next dslr:
- built-in white balance lens cap with a lens keeper so I don't lose it
- selectable evf grids - rule-of-thirds, 8x10 crop, etc. (without having to open up camera to swap them out)
- built-in teleconverter (so it's always there when I need it) or at least a 1.4x included in the box 
- a *comfortable* strap


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 30, 2011)

If given a choice... I think we should have a repeating article, "My Hot ex-girlfriend". Or maybe, Zoom testing from the neighbor's bush.


----------



## LeGrandLife (Aug 30, 2011)

Another great feature would be an invisibility switch - at least for the camera if not the photographer too.


----------



## burk (Aug 30, 2011)

A pop-up ducky to make kids smile for the shot. ;D

A front facing squirt gun that also has a 100 to 1 chance of firing back at the shooter. ;D

Built in Muzak player. ;D

16 lens attachments in complete spherical arrangement surrounding the body, with 3 axis spinning "death blossom mode" 8)

Power burst flash with 5 trillion sun power to fry subject "ala final scene in "Coneheads" ;D

The ability to actually attach the Canon Lens Mug to the camera for epic coffee shots. ;D


Since these are all awesome, do I win 6 mugs? ???

-burk


----------



## fotoadam (Aug 30, 2011)

First some practicals:

1) GPS built-in for GEO tagging
2) WiFi built in for syncing with mobile devices and posting on web sites
3) flash sync transmitter built in to camera body
4) 5 Stops for auto bracketing

Now for something completely different:

5) X-Ray Vision
6) infrared on/off switch
7) turn on an audio for when you snap a photo it make an animal noise, as to not alert the wilderness to you presence.


----------



## EYEONE (Aug 30, 2011)

If Canon could just manage to get the flash pen from Men in Black built into the pop up flash we could just wipe the memory of our subject so they had no idea we put them in a really stupid pose that didn't turn work.

Yeah, either that or a Time Continuum Controller. With that we would need high ISO performance anymore would we? We could just freeze time and select whatever shutter speed we needed. From Canon: "The 5D Mark III will feature a broad ISO range of 100 to 100! But we have a Time Controller!" 

Yeah, I'd buy that.


----------



## KyleSTL (Aug 30, 2011)

â€¢ Built-in extension tube so all lenses have more macro capabilities. 
Image sensor, and AF sensor automatically move 12mm further from the mirror assembly when activated

â€¢ Wireless tethering via WPA2-encrypted 802.11n Wi-Fi

â€¢ Replacable VF's and focusing screens (make your Rebel brighter with a pentaprism, or waist-level finder, 45Â° finder, whatever) - this option existed years ago on many film bodies, but is non-existent for digital cameras outside of Hasselblad

â€¢ EF 0.625x converter for APS-C cameras (keep the original angle of view of EF lenses on crop sensors and gain 1-1.33 stops of light)


----------



## nimrod108 (Aug 30, 2011)

Instead of a pop up flash, I need a pop up clown so my 2 year old will smile when I point the camera at him!


----------



## PriorImage (Aug 30, 2011)

Click here to upload to Facebook.

Tweeets [insert your name here] just took a photo.

GPS Logging with every shot

Select exposure point like you can select focus point.

Okay, some of these aren't toooo crazy and maybe i would like some of them.....

/s


----------



## taylor (Aug 30, 2011)

Canon announces it's switch to apple-made A4 processors and announces it will no longer support CF cards, removable batteries, or tethering. You can upgrade to 64 GB of internal storage for only $400 more.


----------



## Frits.vdwg (Aug 30, 2011)

built-in gyroscopes, like kenyon gyros, but built in (not that we'll see that in the near future, but it would be awesome)


----------



## manleyaudio (Aug 30, 2011)

You could play a terrible trick on someone with this sweet mug! I know a few people that need to lighten up!


----------



## Redreflex (Aug 30, 2011)

Two foldable ring cup holders attached to either side of the battery grip - for the hours spent waiting by your tripod mounted camera for the perfect light and shot. Size to fit the Canon Lens Mug. Two holders on opposite sides for weight balance.

Do not underestimate the importance of keeping the photography hydrated and hands-FREE!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry, not a fun suggestion (well, depends on your idea of fun, I guess), completely serious - something I've been hoping for since the 5DMkII:
I would love to see variable frame rates for video.
E.g., ranging from 12fps to at least 60, but up to 120fps would be even better.
For over- and under-cranking effects.
(slow and fast motion)

I'd much rather have this be a reality than win a lens mug.


----------



## WildBill (Aug 30, 2011)

*Auto upgrade button:* Pressing button automatically upgrades your Canon camera to the latest model release. Alternately by use of a menu selectable feature you can change button function to upgrade to your favorite fantasy version of camera from Canon Rumors. (Think of all the griping about release dates we would be spared if this feature existed.)


----------



## caruser (Aug 30, 2011)

[list type=decimal]
[*]Choice of different sensors, in particular with/without anti-aliasing filter and with/without Bayer-color-filter
[*]Automatic calibration of the phase-detect auto-focus using the always-calibrated contrast-detect auto-focus
[*]Remote control via bluetooth from smartphone with remote live-view and integration with phone's video conferencing software
[*]Built-in flexible exposure ("initial delay x, then make y shots every z seconds for u hours") and get rid of ridiculous 30sec exposure limit when not in B mode
[*]Three easily accessible turn-dials instead of just one or two, one for exposure time, one for aperture, and one for iso
[*]USB master port to directly attach hard-disks, and while we are at it: behave like standard USB mass-storage device on the slave port
[*]Flexible flash-synchronisation, free choice of when to signal the flash and for how long in relationship to the exposure time interval
[*]Modular firmware with open specifications and possibility for user-community to write new software extensions for the camera
[*]Camera LCD with same RGB sub-pixel arrangement as the Bayer-filter to allow for sub-pixel-perfect 100% view of image
[/list]


----------



## PXL_Pusher (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, a new SLR feature could be to switch on a color balance/adjustment system, similar to white balance but with the addition of RGB controls for each channel. I imagine the interface having slider bars per color channel accessed through the menu system, and the results would be similar to the "Hipstamatic" application, but with full manual control of course, and not tying down the photographer to any presets. 

I imagine this would be a feature mainly for fun, and thus would be introduced in a xxxD or xxD body. Also a side note to my idea, this would not be destroying the IQ like a holga lens/camera, simply provide a way to control color manipulation that is not done in post processing.... 

For those not familiar with "Hipstamatic" or any similar apps, it takes digital photos on a smartphone and renders something that looks like it's been processed on old damaged film. Results would be similar to these but with much better resolution due to the capabilites of the lens used and DSLR body attached. The following photos are not my own, simply linked off the photojojo forums.


----------



## BillionFPS (Aug 30, 2011)

3 lens mount that rotates. Only one lens can be used at a time. If your using the 50mm and need the 70-200 you rotate and the 70-200 clicks in while the 50mm is off to the side along with the 3rd lens. lol


----------



## kennethpfeifer (Aug 30, 2011)

Come on, how about a Polaroid printer grip attachment? You know honestly this can't be that difficult to produce...if you fed it the paper? <crickets chirping> anyone? <chirp:chirp:chirp:chirp>

Ken


----------



## daniel charms (Aug 30, 2011)

If the IS mug is anything like the Chinese non-IS knock-offs, it should come in EF mount, which means that you can actually mount it on your camera; in this case, it would be great if future Canon DSLRs had built-in mug heaters, just to keep your coffee hot in those cold winter days.


----------



## espo_74 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd like to see a head-mount attachment for the camera (kind of like military night-vision goggles) and voice-command functionality...that way you can have truly hands-free photography!!

in reality, the voice-command functionality would actually be really cool.


----------



## nytetym (Aug 30, 2011)

Iâ€™d like to see a detachable remote, they could be located in the hand grip area.


----------



## LuCoOc (Aug 30, 2011)

I want an integrated printer so that we can finally get rid of that direct print button!


----------



## eatstickyrice (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you kidding? I want focus tracking equal to what we see in fighter jets in the movies! That way the desired subject can move around all they want, and I still get my picture.


----------



## jonwilson (Aug 30, 2011)

A camera that autobluetooth connects to my computer and updates firmware updates when I'm sleeping and then tells me the new additions and how to easily use them.


----------



## rezaseedin (Aug 30, 2011)

# Built in WIFI Transfer to Flickr FB and th whole nice yards
# universal batteries sizes \slots so one battery fits all (cam batteries)
# a camera grip for left hand-ers (even thought im right handed it would be cool)


----------



## kingtut (Aug 30, 2011)

Canon My Buddy and Me Feature comes standard in all future DSLR models (Except Rebel series)

- Chats with you when you are bored.
- Comforts you when you are sad.
- Goes everywhere you go, even the bathroom and shower (Clear plastic water protector sold separately).
- Helps you with your kids with their homework.
- Cuddles with you in front of the fire place on cold nights.
- Sleeps with you at night.
- Skips through the flowery meadows with you.
- All My Buddy and Me DSLR's are bulletproof and will take a bullet for you. (After 3 attempts on your life, your My Buddy and Me DSLR will decide you are too dangerous to hang out with and will leave you.)


----------



## nightbreath (Aug 30, 2011)

Camera that can use ambient light to amplify the energy that forms the image, but captures light only in a specific angle:







Here how prototype looks like:






ISO can be set down to 1/500th (50000 times lower than ISO 100), resolution can give 3000 5D MkII shots dimensions in one shot (moves this camera into Terapixel range). No jokes, you can learn more about this camera here: http://www.theinvisiblecamera.com/


----------



## handsome pete (Aug 30, 2011)

C'mon people. Let's keep this simple and practical. I'm sure that we can all agree that we really need is a 70-200 lens mug that is also an actual lens. Why should we have to carry around both? Just pop out the glass, pour in beverage and we're good to go. 

And while we're at it, why are we fixated with 70-200? When I want a caffeine fix, I REALLY want a caffeine fix. That means the all new Canon 800mm f5.6L coffee jug/lens. I mean really, if I'm shelling out over 10k for a super telephoto, shouldn't I at least be able to store about 8 liters of coffee in there?

Diagram not drawn to scale:


----------



## SR20DEN (Aug 30, 2011)

I would like to see interchangeable digital backs like in medium format cameras.

We should be able to use one body but switch out to higher performing sensors at will. 

It would also be nice to have the ability to upgrade to newer DIGIC cpus as they come out, and have the ability to overclock them.

It would also be great to have the ability to add in some extra DDR3 ram to upgrade the buffers. That stuff is really cheap and fast.


----------



## stipotle (Aug 30, 2011)

It's about time that Canon got into the phone business. 
I need a touch screen smartphone in my 5D MkIII.


----------



## cameo24 (Aug 30, 2011)

I think Canon should come out with a sunglasses attachment that displays iso, f-stop, and shutter speed on one lens, and the image your camera is looking at in the other. And it can track where your eye is looking and use that as a point to focus on. Oh and when you blink it takes the picture


----------



## iaind (Aug 30, 2011)

An underwater housing with built in microwave to keep your coffee warm and spill proof.
Also 1 in 1000 mugs should be replaced with the real thing.

How about bodies debadged with transfers so you can honestly claim your 1DsIV is only an 1100
So no complaints about how much you spent


----------



## mainer82 (Aug 30, 2011)

Magnetic tripod mount would be handy vs what we have now.


----------



## xanatos (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd like my camera do produce a burger whenever I push the burger button on it. This way I can shoot all day without taking food with me!


----------



## fotoray (Aug 30, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> A miniature Dish Network receiver and tuner, perhaps as a hotshoe mount option, displaying on the rear LCD. Would give photographers something to do while waiting for 'the shot'. Looking forward to seeing this on the bottom of the camera:



A terrific concept. And no doubt with a DVR too!


----------



## nerdybails (Aug 30, 2011)

- L lenses are upgraded with self serviceable quick release elements. Lens mug resellers become Canon L series resellers.

- *Universal Lens bodies are released:* With the new modular lens elements, now you can mix and match your elements to make your short prime body into a 35mm, 50mm or 85mm. 70-200 lens bodies become a 400-800 with a flick of a couple of elements.

- *Modular Camera bodies:* ala Ricoh GXR or at least replaceable backs(blad/phase one) allowing you to quick exchange a dedicated still or video back, removing the need for multiple lines of camera models. 

- *Transparent rear LCD:* Goes clear when your eye is pushed against the camera and allows you to look through the lens without a seperate bulky viewfinder.

- *Dust Guard (patent pending):* When you press the lens eject button, a curtain drops over the sensor (roller blind shutter style)to protect from dust, once a lens locks in place, the camera is positively pressured by a twist of the zoom ring and blasts any dust in the body out a one way release valve reducing sensor dust issues. 

- *Voice Activated Timer:* Using speech recognition, you can program your timer to a third mode called "cheese". Which will fire the camera remotely every time someone says the word Cheese (programable to 5 other words including "b00bies" and "farts").

- *Canon App store:* All new cameras now have Canons new "CanOS" which has an app store allowing you to download apps.

- *Critical Composition App:* Detects the scene and gives you a realtime rating % of how good the composition of your photo is, marks awarded for foreground interest, suitable backgrounds and overall color contrast. Points removed for photobombers, wonky horizons and that 400th photo of your kid dribbling. Each photos percent is recorded which is posted to the Canon Social network "Cantwitbook+" where you compete with friends for the highest photographer score. Each week the best photographer is featured on the Canon website.

-* Lightning Detector App:* Applies settings to increase camera sensor responsiveness and fires the shutter when lightning strikes. Lightning photographers everywhere go out of business as they find out that their job has an app for that.


----------



## KyleSTL (Aug 30, 2011)

caruser said:


> 6. USB master port to directly attach hard-disks, and while we are at it: *behave like standard USB mass-storage device on the slave port*


+1, wouldn't use it at home, but when travelling it would be a much easier way to share with friends and family not 'I'll upload them when I get home and share them' ... because we all know how often and quickly that happens.


----------



## T-RonX (Aug 30, 2011)

A small washing machine that fits on the EF mount so I can wash my socks when I step in the mud accidentally.


----------



## WhoaGreen (Aug 30, 2011)

A detectable left-handed grip that mounts on the left side of the camera, that, when detached doubles as a wireless shutter/video start/stop remote. It would also add extra stability when shooting video or with a long tele lens on a tripod.
or 
Since everything these days has a clock why shouldn't our cameras! I want to see a clock added into the top lcd screen.


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 30, 2011)

I can't believe nobody has suggested the old squirt-gun-in-the-lens upgrade.... for when your subject acts like a lump and you need to provoke a true emotional reaction.


----------



## nerdybails (Aug 30, 2011)

WhoaGreen said:


> Since everything these days has a clock why shouldn't our cameras! I want to see a clock added into the top lcd screen.



Oh but it does, I always take a photo purely to go into the photos info to see the time. That's how I've gotten away without wearing a watch all these years, its usually easier than getting my phone out as well.


----------



## gustav (Aug 30, 2011)

an lcd screen that I can see under bright sunlight.


----------



## EELinneman (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd take two items - one possible, the other desireable

First, built in WiFi - 102.11n please so I can have EyeFi like capability.
Second, a built in filter that makes those of us over age 40 look just a bit thinner when needed!


----------



## EELinneman (Aug 30, 2011)

bjurasz said:


> Twin EOS mounts, imagine 3D photography with twin 24-70/2.8's attached!



The thought makes my back ache! Unless you add the requisite anti-gravity switch onto the body.


----------



## daniel charms (Aug 30, 2011)

WhoaGreen said:


> Since everything these days has a clock why shouldn't our cameras!



Hey, this gives me an idea - to be more precise, it gives me two ideas, but since we're only discussing dSLRs here, one of them (a Canon cameramouse!) unfortunatel,y doesn't count. Anyway, since everything these days has a camera, why not make a camera with a _built-in camera_? The possibilities would be endless!


----------



## Toast (Aug 30, 2011)

A security retinal scan verifying you are the cameras owner before a picture can be taken.


----------



## ichbinich (Aug 30, 2011)

It should be new full-frame-many-megapixel cameras, of course...

And in addition to them Canon should launch new ultra fast prime lenses. Say, XL-serie (eXtra Luxury) with a white ring on it instead red one on L-serie. All of the XL-lenses should be f/1,0 and not less. The Holy Trinity should be relaunched in a new reincarnation:

EF 35mm f/1,0 XL USM,
EF 85mm f/1,0 XL USM and
EF 135mm f/1,0 XL USM

They would be expensive but real Canonguys will be fond of them  Money doesn't matter if one can buy EF 85mm f/1,0 XL!


----------



## EELinneman (Aug 30, 2011)

handsome pete said:


> C'mon people. Let's keep this simple and practical. I'm sure that we can all agree that we really need is a 70-200 lens mug that is also an actual lens. Why should we have to carry around both? Just pop out the glass, pour in beverage and we're good to go.
> 
> And while we're at it, why are we fixated with 70-200? When I want a caffeine fix, I REALLY want a caffeine fix. That means the all new Canon 800mm f5.6L coffee jug/lens. I mean really, if I'm shelling out over 10k for a super telephoto, shouldn't I at least be able to store about 8 liters of coffee in there?
> 
> Diagram not drawn to scale:



Absolutely fab! Except, the guy on the right would be shaking uncontrollably! I have a friend who a decade ago had a coffee shop. He had a drink called the Kavorkian that had 12 shots in it. Only saw one person ever drink one and that was a guy who used to have a nasty speed habit. Not completely over his problem, I'm guessing.


----------



## sampsonphoto (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's something completely crazy...a dedicated mirror lock button!


----------



## EELinneman (Aug 30, 2011)

Two other serious items 

9 exposure HDR 
Built in intervalometer


----------



## ferrous (Aug 30, 2011)

I dream lenses, I breathe lenses, I sweat lenses, now I want to drink lenses...


----------



## Rhboogaard (Aug 30, 2011)

Built in wifi, bluetooth or better yet connectivity to cell towers/internet so you can email pictures directly from the camera.


----------



## Martin S (Aug 30, 2011)

How about an Auto-Composition function?

If the camera can use a data-base of thousands of lighting situations and/or scene profiles to determine the best metering pattern and scene mode automatically, then it shouldn't be that much harder for the camera to be able to evaluate the viewfinder image to tell you whether or not the photo you are about to take is a good composition or not.

The camera could then advise you as to what to change to improve the composition.


----------



## jaymade (Aug 30, 2011)

how about a Hubble Len kit for new Canon DSLR for those who like Shoot the moon


----------



## photosbyrf (Aug 30, 2011)

GPS.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 30, 2011)

Higher MP that people don't complain about ;D


----------



## ajgaikwad (Aug 30, 2011)

wide angle rear camera to capture facial expression while taking the photo that we can see it in the exif..


----------



## crawl (Aug 30, 2011)

An upgraded LCD that can also project the image.


----------



## hansjnh (Aug 30, 2011)

A camera that makes a beeping sound if I'm backing while looking through the viewfinder.


----------



## Access (Aug 30, 2011)

One thing that I have always wanted in a camera would be a 'time stop' button that would freeze time for a period for everyone and everything except for the camera and photographer. Thus allowing the photographer to more easily freeze action, to get a better angle / recompose the shot, or to even take multiple pictures of the same exact scene using different lenses, locations, and picture / flash parameters. Ideally the button would be placed right next to Canon's 'direct print' button.


----------



## jaymade (Aug 30, 2011)

Also a 4g adapter, so i could put photos of circus midget directly onto the cloud.


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Aug 30, 2011)

I would like it to have an instant photo dispenser like the Polaroids ;D


----------



## jsixpack (Aug 30, 2011)

maybe a rotating set of prime lenses, like on a super-8 video camera. That way you can make working with primes easier for newbies


----------



## swizzler (Aug 30, 2011)

Having to ability to shoot 'tethered' without a cord would be really damn cool.

P.S. I like coffee. Hot coffee. I need a thermal cup to keep my coffee hot.

Over & out.


----------



## rapj (Aug 30, 2011)

I can't wait for using this lens on the 5D Mark III 

Greets from Germany


----------



## autochrome (Aug 30, 2011)

Liquid nitrogen cooled sensor, with the mug doubling as a Thermos for the coffee and as a Dewar for the liquid nitrogen.
Or a dvd-burner for when one or two cards just aren't enough, the cd/dvd tray can also double as a mug holder.


----------



## voyagerd (Aug 30, 2011)

For all us bird photographers, BIRD MODE!

Become an expert birder and impress friends with just your Canon camera!

When this mode is enabled in the menu, advanced algorithms will detect and identify the species of bird in the photograph. Options are available to show the bird name in the viewfinder, set the file name to the species of the bird, and to add the species as a tag in the EXIF data. 

Finding that hard to find Bald Eagle photo in your massive photo library has never been easier!


----------



## Sorali (Aug 30, 2011)

Universal lens. It's a shame that we have to carry all these giant barrels around...... Why can't one be just enough?


----------



## dafrogger (Aug 30, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/canon-lens-mug-giveaway/\"></glusone></div><div id=\"fb_share_1\" style=\"float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;\"><a name=\"fb_share\" type=\"box_count\" share_url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/canon-lens-mug-giveaway/\" href=\"http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php\">Share</a></div><div><script src=\"http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share\" type=\"text/javascript\"></script></div><div class=\"tweetmeme_button\" style=\"float: right; margin-left: 10px;\"><a class=\"tm_button\" rel=\"&style=normal&b=2\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/canon-lens-mug-giveaway/\"></a></div>
> <strong>Free Lens Mug!
> 
> </strong>The folks at Photojojo has sent Canon Rumors a 70-200 f/4L IS mug to give away.</p>
> ...


A replicator - Take a picture of an object and a duplicate comes out of the camera.


----------



## anssu (Aug 30, 2011)

Not that this feature would be important, but what if the camera could convert the picture you've taken into sound? It could analyze the colors and pick one scale fitting the image (C# pentatonic minor for an example) and "improvise" it to a melody. Harmonic or not, it would be cool to try to capture a picture which converts into a good melody.


----------



## wesuri (Aug 30, 2011)

My idea is an accessory camera cloth that covers the users head and DSLR screen/eye port just like the old 4x5 view cameras. 

Maybe it can be used to change out the CF or SD cards so light doesnt hit it.


----------



## caruser (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's the ultimate one: Canon, Nikon, and all the other DSLR makers decide that it's in the best interest of the customers to have one open-specification cross-brand lens mount so that every future DSLR lens is compatible with every future DSLR camera, regardless of make!


----------



## wesuri (Aug 30, 2011)

caruser said:


> Here's the ultimate one: Canon, Nikon, and all the other DSLR makers decide that it's in the best interest of the customers to have one open-specification cross-brand lens mount so that every future DSLR lens is compatible with every future DSLR camera, regardless of make!



L glass with VR!!! awesome!


----------



## tac (Aug 30, 2011)

Smell-o-vision with a black and high ISO ;D


----------



## iris chrome (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm curious about an electronic viewfinder (like the one Sony has in the A77) and would like to see how Canon would implement it's owns spin on that technology. Other than that maybe integrated 3G (or 4G) functionality to allow immediate picture upload from anywhere you are.


----------



## Dave (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd really love a Lens Mug directly from canon with a coffee stabalizer (A 70-200 f/4L CS) a little IS like servo drive compensating the movements if you carry the cup from the kitchen to your computer and preventing the coffee to spill over.

Regards Dave


PS: "spill over" ist that correct English?


----------



## endigo (Aug 30, 2011)

*TIPS for to get the most from your Lens Mug*

Adjust Aperture to F/64 for Hot Liquids and F/2.8 for Sports Drinks.
Automatic manual Override allows you to stay focused on your beverage.
Set the Beverage Stabilization Option to 1 for to compensate for bumpy roads and to 2 to compensate for acceleration.


----------



## air (Aug 30, 2011)

an integraded cup holder. or even better, a mug holder... lens mug holder...


----------



## skspark (Aug 30, 2011)

caruser said:


> Here's the ultimate one: Canon, Nikon, and all the other DSLR makers decide that it's in the best interest of the customers to have one open-specification cross-brand lens mount so that every future DSLR lens is compatible with every future DSLR camera, regardless of make!



Noctilux f.95 for canon ?


----------



## DavidD (Aug 30, 2011)

> "Free Lens Mug! The folks at Photojojo has sent Canon Rumors a 70-200 f/4L IS mug to give away.
> "How do I win? Itâ€™s simple, Photojojo is fun bunch of people, so something fun in return is in order.
> "Post in the forum which fun, unique, crazy, wacky feature should become a reality in future Canon DSLRs. Post pictures, sketches, words, whatever.


Ok, this is the best hour I've wasted in a couple of weeks. I love the Hubble Lens kit, Beeping sound while I'm backing up, and the Critical Composition App (and so many more) - too much fun. Thank you everyone.

*Excellent and Obvious *(I second all these) dedicated mirror lock button, allow exposure time limit to increment up to 5 minutes (300 seconds), 9 exposure HDR, firmware Intervalometer, Optional anti-aliasing filter, one open-specification cross-brand lens mount. 

*Extra Clever:* calibrate phase-detect focus with contrast-detect, and shoot 'tethered' without a cord. Yes !

1. Please let my first suggestion be *the Canon Mug needs Image Stabilization* for those of us who want to try the Kevorkian drink with 12 shots of expresso ! (not me tho)

2. Allow use of Standard Batteries (rather inconvenient when B&H couldn't get genuine 5D2 batteries for weeks.

3a. *Maximum Exposure *setting overrides all other exposure settings : No matter what the time setting is - *when first pixel gets fully exposed* (loosely like 255 brightness in 8-bit) the *exposure stops - period*. I'd leave this switch on most of the time. 

3b. Until we get a *fully Electronic Shutter* (silent and never needs replacing, not even at 10 million shots), I suspect that because of the mechanical delay for shutter closing, this Maximum Exposure setting would need a prediction algorithm.

4. Kind of related -- a Max Dynamic range dial. Pretty soon our DSLRs are going to jump from 10 (ish) stops to 14 or so. To increase contrast in very flat sorghum-stenches (like overcast) we might want to dial down the maximum dynamic range (Yes that is an argument for LDR - lol ! ).

5. *Focus Bracketing* firmware (easy to program) would allow macro stuff and even landscapes to be crystal clear.

Thanks again for all the fun.


----------



## jhernand86 (Aug 30, 2011)

APPS!!!!! It would be awesome to do post-processing on your camera.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 30, 2011)

Make a frown upside down so its a smile.


----------



## Pajo Takamatsu (Aug 31, 2011)

Free is the man who says I've got a mug for life!


----------



## RailfanTerry (Aug 31, 2011)

Bring back Eye Control Focus


----------



## ak47 (Aug 31, 2011)

how about adding a built-in lens at the back and turn the screen into a mirror?


----------



## photoj13 (Aug 31, 2011)

-Preset photo styles like the iPhone and Droid have. The ability to create snapshots that have a cool faded or vintage effect right in camera would be sweet! If a phone can do it, why not a sophisticated DSLR?

-A new timer that lets you program the amount of seconds BULB setting stays open without the use of a remote.

-A notification beep that alerts you when your CF card is reaching max capacity.


----------



## laikinasis (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd say canon needs a lens-washing machine. Let me explain. Photographers work hard, their feet become sweaty and socks - smelly. What I would like to see is a 24-70 sized lens-thing, allowing to pour water / shampoo and employ USM for speedy sock wash. I'd say stabilizer would be optional in this case, as the camera might vibrate during washes... Battery pack with dedicated sock storage would be welcome too.


----------



## Velo Steve (Aug 31, 2011)

Imagine that you are shooting a landscape and a rare bird lands on a nearby limb.

The camera should be able to accurately shoot out a glob of adhesive, fastening the bird to the branch. Then you have plenty of time to switch to a telephoto lens and adjust settings without missing the shot.

Of course the glue should biodegrade in a minute or two, releasing the bird.


----------



## newphoto (Aug 31, 2011)

I am really getting to old to take my Canon camera out to take pictures. It is too hot, gasoline is too expensive,and the Natl Parks are too crowded. I think it is high time that new versions of Canon cameras no longer require a photographer. I want to be able to tell my camera to pick out a lens, put it on, and get out there and take some photographs. This will certainly put Canon in the lead as I am almost certain that no other cameras, even the Sony A77 (although it comes close) operate without a photographer. The old saying that " no good photograph can happen with your camera sitting on a shelf" will no longer be true. I have no doubt that there will be some technical aspects to be worked out, but surely a company as fantastic as Canon can figure them out. For the time being I will still be willing to do the post processing myself.


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 31, 2011)

For years, a digital camera has been a feature in cell phones, so let's add a cell phone feature to digital cameras!

Just think, no bulky smart phone to carry when you're lugging around your super-telephoto prime!

Poor reception? No problem, just throw on an extender! Your call IQ may degrade, however... 

C'mon, folks, this is the technology for which you've been waiting! It's time to think different*ly*.


----------



## nzmargolies (Aug 31, 2011)

A small antigravity attachment that goes in the tripod screw that makes the camera float. It would stay in the orientation you've pointed.
It could also just dramatically reduce the weight of the setup, in turn making everything infinitely hand-hold-able.
Or, it could have two modes, a stationary mode for long exposures _and_ a weight reducing mode for heavy lens use.


----------



## mikedorward (Aug 31, 2011)

An "enhanced" image stabilization system in which four hands come out and grab onto your shoulders and waist to cut down on camera motion during the exposure.


----------



## AJ (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd like to see a built-in espresso maker.

To fill that lens mug, of course!


----------



## ajay (Aug 31, 2011)

*Canon goes RETRO.* 

Really retro. Introducing the new/old Canon OOS (Old Optical System) 1890Ds camera. Built with simplicity in mind, the 1890Ds camera has only one button -- the shutter! Impress your friends with this oldest of old technology. You'll have hours of fun attempting to develop images the old-fashioned way!







Black and white images only. Wooden tripod not included. Flash attachment extra. Gun Powder extra. (Canon is not liable for flash burns.)

Only $1,890...Order yours today!


----------



## pc1986 (Aug 31, 2011)

Use a few of the outer perimeter "uneffective" pixels or some dedicated pixels in CMOS image sensor to collect white balance data with each photo taken and then have the software or the Digic processor automatically white balance to this known "gray" pixel. Canon can accomplish this by putting a gray micro filter or micro lens over a few pixels. Then, when every photo is taken the gray filtered pixel can act as a reference pixel for white balance. This way every shot is compensated for the exact lighting used for that photo and white balance should be near perfect. In other works, this is like a built in Expodisc or white balance lens cap or white balance card. See attached diagram.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 31, 2011)

Can I adda TC2 and double the capacity of the mug?????


----------



## ArtEye Photo (Aug 31, 2011)

photoj13 said:


> -A new timer that lets you program the amount of seconds BULB setting stays open without the use of a remote.
> 
> -A notification beep that alerts you when your CF card is reaching max capacity.



Two excellent ideas... and to add to that, it would be great to have a Bluetooth tether mode that works with iOS or Android devices, so I could have more creative remote control using my iPod Touch, for instance. Example - an iOS app that allows Bulb setting control, etc.


----------



## RetiredUSA (Aug 31, 2011)

The LCD on the camera can become a EVF based on a quick push of a button. The LCD which is 3 inches quickly becomes a EVF sized image.


----------



## the802 (Aug 31, 2011)

focusing with your eyes
water proof housing built in
eye activated video record
infinite zoom capabilities


----------



## Kuttan1 (Aug 31, 2011)

How about removing the video capabilities from the cameras ? Folks can always revert to their video cameras. Keeps the camera simpler to use.


----------



## djrocks66 (Aug 31, 2011)

A little hand that comes out of the camera and smacks you in the face when you don't use the rule of thirds.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Aug 31, 2011)

dual lens attachment! almost like those quick screw drivers. lets say you are at an event.. you gotta switch fast from that zoom lens to a wide angle.. BAM! just rotate some thinger and you got a diff. lens on  instead of the slow replacement time or having a second camera or shooter.


----------



## x3iancute (Aug 31, 2011)

Glow in the dark body or rubber grip. ;D ;D


----------



## bombo (Aug 31, 2011)

Since we are so auto everything, I would like to see Canon add an auto lens cap detector that could detect where I've left the lens cap. It would not only locate the cap, but also provide, via the LCD screen, a GPS navigation system leading me to within inches of the lens cap.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 31, 2011)

Things that Canon Rumors isn't telling you regarding next generation AF technology...

Industry rumors are that Canon's next-generation range of cameras will require an injection of Canonitesâ„¢ which are a proprietary Nanite developed by a joint venture of Canon and Zyvex Instruments. These self-replicating "nanobots" for lack of a better term attach themselves to selective brain-core and optical nerve functions.

The end result is an autofocus system that literally reads your mind and knows exactly where you are looking and where you are going to look before you actually do. This is leaps and bounds ahead of the current direct-link system currently being developed by Nikon, which relies on an unwieldy system of relays to the cerebral cortex, attached by something resembling a headband.

While Nikon claims that the potential of multiple users of this device is something most users have asked for (as we all know the Canonitesâ„¢ only recognize their "home" user - guest host), the possible lag time of the direct-link system could be as high as a quarter millisecond, and as we all know - that's just too long for some shots!

I for one don't see any problem with the introduction of nanobots to the human body, and the data "observation and collection" part of the whole equation is just food for alarmists and conspiracy theorists. It has yet to be seen if the Nikon DLS system will win any converts due to the few grisly unfortunate mishaps that occurred to some of the first Canon test subjects.

Whether we'll see this introduced in the new EVIL system (electronic viewfinder interchangeable lens - yeah, r-i-i-i-i-i-ght!) has yet to be seen, many guess it will first be introduced to the EOS series, probably a professional system the 1Ds MV. Once the public becomes more accepting of the potential, it will trickle down to the lowliest point and shoot system.


----------



## jvkelley (Aug 31, 2011)

An LCD wiper to clean off those pesky nose smudges that are common on DSLRs owned by left-eyed photographers.


----------



## codesith (Aug 31, 2011)

Built-in facebook integration over 3G or Wifi.


----------



## hliu320 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd always appreciate a good alcoholic drink or some delicious snacks; would be awesome if the camera makes food photos become a reality any moment you want it!


----------



## Suke (Aug 31, 2011)

Something like this perhaps?





Instead of grenade, we put lenses in. ^^


----------



## dantheman (Aug 31, 2011)

A Canon DSLR body with a Nikon F-mount...that would hilariously piss lots of people off


----------



## kitkool (Aug 31, 2011)

An Internet Button that allows jpeg files to be downloaded to a URL of your choosing. This is in place of the ridiculous 5D Mk II print share button.


----------



## Hillsilly (Aug 31, 2011)

djrocks66 said:


> A little hand that comes out of the camera and smacks you in the face when you don't use the rule of thirds.



A little hand that comes out of the camera and smacks your subject in the face when they: -

move just as you press the shutter button
Aren't smiling
Are smiling
Blink
Aren't paying attention to you
Or when you just want a "surprised" look. 

There are so many uses for this, I'm surprised Canon hasn't implemented this earlier.


----------



## wilzdezign (Aug 31, 2011)

Auto-Rain umbrella that is mounted on flash shoe when it feels it is getting wet from rain, when attached to tripod for long exposures.


----------



## Sofamonkeyz (Aug 31, 2011)

A camera with infinite, noiseless, Iso

A camera that includes to levitating flashes that can be controlled with the touch screen LCD on the camera. 

More-than-Medium Format Sensor. 

Camera with a non interchangeable 14-480mm F1.4L IS Macro lens. 

AWB that works indoors

AV that consistently works. 

Has a built in 6 foot retractable tripod 

2.5TB hard drive with instant wireless transmission to your computer and online backup.

Raw Video

Instant Film Capable

Verbal command shutter release 

In-camera HDR

built-in Infrared, ND, Polarizor, Star, etc filter mode 

Direct Deposit credit card swipe

Two sided vertical grip

Solar Powered optional

A shutter that won't wake up the sleeping people in Moscow

Weighing in at 12 oz. and measuring a size no larger than a 2 pack of twinkies. 

24k gold emblem. A camera this sweet has got to have a gold emblem.


----------



## johnatdoe (Aug 31, 2011)

SIM card (4G) slot with auto/manual upload capability.
Will add the possibility to make the whole process faster - as you take a shot, it will be uploaded to some server via FTP and news editor can use it right away. 
It is similar to WFT-utility, but instead this will be built in and able to use mobile networks.
I think we'll see that on a pro body in ~2 years


----------



## asb91 (Aug 31, 2011)

SNAKE!!! To be able to play the legendary snake game in the viewfinder when you are waiting for the shot. 
Important it have to be transparent 

Alternate games Tetris or Moonlanding


----------



## Gothmoth (Aug 31, 2011)

crazy wacky idea..?

ok i would like to have a infrarotsensor switch and a thermalsensor switch. ;D

infrarot for .. well infrarot pictures.
thermalsensor for spying  and architectural needs (efficiencies of cooling or heating). 

radio transmitter for off camera flash is what i want most.
i hate to carry all the extras stuff around and pocket wizards are also expensive.


----------



## kode (Aug 31, 2011)

A mode for those random hipstamatic/instagram style photos, complete with the option of uploading them directly via the built-in wifi/3G connection.


----------



## pursch (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd like to see lenses with built-in retro mount.

Cheers!
Pursch


----------



## YMC (Aug 31, 2011)

I would like to have a camera that speak to you, the camera say
'Hello, I am bored, take me out for some awesome photo shoot please~!'
;D


----------



## tommytucker7182 (Aug 31, 2011)

i was going to say a retina scanner, but read through and it was already taken (doh) 

so instead i will say adobe photoshop inside cameras, and therefore u can edit on the go......

we are half way there already, with all the sort of editing available on smartphones....

also on the flip side, would be good to have 3g in cameras, imagin controlling ur camera through the internet.....!!!!


----------



## Richard Stade (Aug 31, 2011)

I find it irritating that the lens must be connected to the camera body and there is also the issue of dust. Thus, I want a wireless lens. The camera can go in my pocket (please make it small) and the I can carry the lens and point it at the subject looking through it like a telescope.


----------



## jaymade (Aug 31, 2011)

the ability to leather firefrom my ipad With focus and setting control of course.


----------



## meanwolf (Aug 31, 2011)

I would like to see a billion ISO, with acceptable noise so I can live without a flash and just enjoy candid day and NIGHT.


----------



## mjbehnke (Aug 31, 2011)

The addition of a small battery pack that keeps the Camera and lens warm in the cold of winter! I really get tired of running the extension cord from my house to the local park and using heat tape.


----------



## Pag (Aug 31, 2011)

I want a camera the size of a micro four-thirds, with a full-frame sensor. It should, of course, have as a tack-sharp 14-400mm f/1.0 kit lens that's light and easilly pocketable. Like that new "light field" technology that's been shown around, you could change the focus of the picture after you've taken it.

Its sensor should have practically no noise and such an amazing dynamic range that you could just change your iso in post production. Shooting RAW, you'd just take your picture, and it would have details in the darkest of shadows and the brightest of highlights. You would decide later what iso the picture should be at (much like you can choose your white balance after the fact).


----------



## hessdesigns (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm thinking two different things:

1. Built-in Hipstamatic and/or Instagram filters to the 5D and 1D lines
2. An iPhone attachment that allows you to take pictures on your iPhone through your camera lens.

Thanks! I hope to see those implemented soon!


----------



## Dr.Jones (Aug 31, 2011)

hessdesigns said:


> 2. An iPhone attachment that allows you to take pictures on your iPhone through your camera lens.



This can already be done. Search the forum to find the thread


----------



## christian niclas (Aug 31, 2011)

a DSLR where you can buy a new and better sensor some year's after release and replace the old. You also have to be able to chance the AF system when a new one is available


----------



## RiverCityGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

An "idiot" alert (beep or such) to alert the user that the lens cap is on!


----------



## negora (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't envy you for having to read all these most certainly wonderful ideas. It would be nice to see a top 10 at the end!

As for what I would like to see, in DSLRs in general, is a DBP (or a Dust-bunny Preventer). Forget shaking the sensor, it simply doesn't work. 

What I propose is a hardware based solution: a simple sliding curtain with a sliding knob that one slides in place before taking the lens off, and slides it back off when the new lens is attached. A very crude schema is attached.


----------



## ericski (Aug 31, 2011)

Make the articulated screen extend a little further out (maybe even be detachable) so that it can face forward for your subjects to see. Then, you could display a boring 3,2,1 countdown or have downloadable "funny faces" that can be displayed to make the subjects smile. It might also be usable as a small teleprompter.


----------



## canonian (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's one for all the photographers who appreciate the _true art_ of spot coloring 

Add an eye recognition feature so that when you look through the viewfinder, the camera detects what you're looking at when the photo is taken and will retain the color of that portion of the image while desaturating everything else.

To make it even cooler, there could be a custom function to select what color to make that part of the image where the photographer want to keep in color.

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## f1point4 (Aug 31, 2011)

Built-in Hover-mode (Hv on the mode dial)

Perfect for all those times you're at a press conference, concert or breaking-news event but you're a chronic late-sleeper, have dubious press credentials you bought in the alley, or otherwise always find yourself at the back of the crowd of real photographers and can't see beans let alone be able to get a good shot.

Collapsible rotors hidden inside the pentaprism pop up* on demand and fly your camera to the front of the crowd, hovering there to get you the best view. (*remember to detach your Speedlite before setting Hv mode) 

The included iPhone app lets you remotely fly the hover cam, see a live-view image on the iPhone screen, control exposure and take photos from the comfort of your back row seat.

Not recommended for use during lightning storms or hurricane-force winds.


----------



## 1dd (Aug 31, 2011)

* DOF reading will be really nice
* a flashlite that could split and transform into a twin flash
* detachable LCD viewer

any one of the above would be nice


----------



## max (Aug 31, 2011)

a direct 3D print! :


----------



## Arjay (Aug 31, 2011)

Firmware that accepts plug-ins. Open a Canon Apps store where for $1 you can download a plug-in which, for example:

- enables AEB in 7 or 9 exposures, 
-or sets different limits on auto ISO
-or perhaps give new video capabilities, 
-or perhaps Noise Ninja or Neat Image or Topaz noise reduction plug-ins
-or in camera HDR
-or ISO expansion to ISO 25 or 200,000, 

Make the source code available to developers, (or open source)
then find out what new capabilities third party developers can dream up...

Then you can truly pick the features _you_ want.


----------



## Eric (Aug 31, 2011)

How about an option that, when enabled, levels the sensor inside the body if the body is within five degrees of horizontal or vertical. Bonus if the prism is leveled at the same time!


----------



## rafcio_21 (Aug 31, 2011)

Remote control flying Camera.







It could record videos in RAW format like a photos. We can use this possibility to take long photo series or record a movie in the same time.

Additionaly when we want to use manual lens, we don't have to use any adapters to recive focus confirmation. We can also define our 10 manual lens to get EXIF data.


----------



## FLICK (Sep 1, 2011)

I wish canon would add a feature that detects impact or water and automatically engages force field mode.... and also you can swim with it.
Then your camera would never break EVER. 

And it'll shock you if you aren't the owner.

And also serves as a night light.


----------



## outers55 (Sep 1, 2011)

It would be great if they would add eye tracking so that what ever you are focused on, the autofocus would adjust too. That way you wouldn't have to lock and recompose, you could compose and focus simultaneously and much faster than conventional methods. The technology already exists, I've done some volunteer work with VME where we discussed it for use in helping people with disabilities.


----------



## baustin (Sep 1, 2011)

Iâ€™d like to see Auto Tense Bracketing (ATB). In ATB mode you should be able to set the amount, say a day, month or a year. Then when youâ€™re ready and press the shutter button completely, you will get three bracketed shots in this sequence: Present, past and future tense. Of course there should be a custom function so you can change the bracketing sequence.


----------



## mjbehnke (Sep 1, 2011)

While I'm dreaming...... It would be very cool to get this mug, and when you attach it to a camera, it becomes a working 70-200L F2.8 II Lens. And when it's not on the camera body, it's a coffee mug!


----------



## avg.citizen (Sep 1, 2011)

[size=12pt]_I'd like to have a telephoto zoom lens that doubles as a coffee mug._[/size]


----------



## Chane (Sep 1, 2011)

Use the Android operating system as the core OS on the camera. And lets assume a GPS and WiFi is built in as well. Canon menu, show picture buttons, etc would be Android apps. And I can add more Android apps as needed. Especially apps developed for the camera not from Canon. Think of the creativity and the market Canon would create. As well as the functionality and ease of use we as camera users would enjoy.


----------



## chunky (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the 5DIII should have a little pop out grill/oven on the size so we can cook bacon whilst taking shots


----------



## lucagrassi (Sep 1, 2011)

For those loooong Time-Lapse shoots.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Sep 1, 2011)

I stand my suggestion of a few weeks back.... A pop up water pistol would be my killer feature !


----------



## jnskyliner34 (Sep 1, 2011)

after taking a photo, a preview of the photo shows on the viewfinder so that you can see if your exposure is correct. saves time rather than looking at the rear LCD.


----------



## thejoyofsobe (Sep 1, 2011)

Give me Aperture bracketing. I just want to be able to put it in continuous drive mode and get a bracket of DOFs with the same exposure without having to fiddle about with the dials which is a hassle and risks missing the shot.

Yes, there's already a quasi-feasible way of bracketing apertures by shooting in Tv with a fixed ISO and then exposure bracketing but it's a real pain to set up and you don't have as much control as you'd like. And of course you're changing exposure.


----------



## A.Miguel Oliveira (Sep 1, 2011)

My suggestion for the new Canon DSLR camera is a XRP button, I mean, X-Ray Preview for portraits , along with a shutter button facility if pressed completely!


----------



## koyani (Sep 1, 2011)

A fake 1DS IV housing for your 1100D. Comes with a 24-70L housing for the 18-55 kit lens and a 50 1.2 L housing for the 50 1.8 .
Has the potential to save a lot money, so you cant expect Canon to produce it.


----------



## 1dd (Sep 1, 2011)

STACKABLE lenses!!!! for example, 2 50mm stack together to make a 100mm. This would be super awesome! ;D


----------



## MIKE KILLELEA (Sep 1, 2011)

When taking portraits or group photos it would be real handy to have the camera play a fart sound just before you press the shutter - see you are smiling already ;D ;D ;D

Regards

Mike


----------



## vanillaface (Sep 1, 2011)

Using the latest in thermoelectric Peltier heating technology, this hot shoe Canon lens mug warmer will scald the competition by launching Canon's next generation of dSLR's into a whole new playing field. For the on-the-go shooter, use the socket for extra lens storage. Patent pending.


----------



## vanillaface (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## vanillaface (Sep 1, 2011)

"What if everything ran on gas?"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0sCCJFkEbE


----------



## abhinav (Sep 1, 2011)

have the camera teach me how to take better photos


----------



## EwaskoVision (Sep 1, 2011)

ALL Lenses should have a NODAL Point Mark or even a mount for it.


----------



## EwaskoVision (Sep 1, 2011)

Hot Shoe should also be able to transfer Power to Peripherals. Example; a hotshoe-mounted light-up bobblehead for kids portraits and distracted models.


----------



## JesseJamesSinclair (Sep 1, 2011)

A tilt/shift CMOS sensor. It sure would save my shoulders a lot of pain from lugging around a big 'ol 4x5 view camera and it would spare my wallet the dent it takes everytime I buy sheet film. I realize its a bit of a long shot, but with the growing popularity of tilt/shift lenses and the lens baby there might be consiberable interest in such a feature if they were able to incorporate it without making the camera body outrageously big.


----------



## Adam Sofa (Sep 2, 2011)

Canon 1D Mark P
built in tostino's pizza roll cooker


----------



## cjpatterson (Sep 2, 2011)

A Silencer.

This would be most useful for all those moments when attempting to take large group photos at weddings or where ever. When the suggestions reach a certain decibel level, a "laser" beam would shoot out at the suggestors, landing between the eyes, and forcing them to a happy face primed for a photo.

This could later be upgraded to a Happy Face Tractor Beam (HFTB 1.0). This is especially useful for child portraits. It brings the face and eyes into the correct position. No more crying! No more "mommy i don't wanna"! and no more closed eyes! This would sell like hot cakes.

Version 2.0 would be developed for adults. It would need to be higher powered. Maybe include a +5 anti-stubbornness mod.


----------



## paulm (Sep 2, 2011)

A sim card slot and a nice big touch screen so you can make phone calls and browse the internet from the convenience of your camera, saving you from having to carry multiple devices.


----------



## LCK (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd love a camera with a Ken Rockwell-ify button. My photos would automatically be full of win.


----------



## neogomo (Sep 2, 2011)

The next 5D generation should have video with that damn rolling shutter brought down to an acceptable level. But to make it perfect there is a "Lars von Trier"-mode which uses the old bevaviour, just for authenticity's sake.


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 2, 2011)

A sensor that covers the entire image circle, out to the distorted edge. This allows the photographer to decide what to keep after the fact, and eliminates the need for a vertical grip.


----------



## jessespringer (Sep 2, 2011)

Feature 1: Shutter correction. Let's face the facts, when you take a picture, you've already missed the shot. Shutter correction adds a random timer to trigger the shutter 5-200 seconds later, ensuring your mistake can still turn into the perfect shot.

Feature 2: Auto pan. Henceforth, when shooting in "Program Auto" mode, DSLR's will also make framing, panning and tilting decisions FOR you! No need for critical thinking. After all, technology will always be more intelligent than the artist.

Feature 3: HSL randomizer. Who said a good picture or video needs to reflect accurate hue, saturation and lightness? With HSL randomizer, your DSLR will pick random numbers for each control, so you'll be left saying, "Wow, that's definitely not what this looks like in real life! Oh, well!"

Feature 4: Melt-free. Ever really wanted a brilliant shot inside a volcano? With the soon-to-be-released "melt free" coating technology, the possibilities have become realities. Simply throw your new DSLR into the depths! Coupled with auto-retreival, your DSLR will self-levitate and return to you when it's done snapping away!

Feature 5: Image replace. Sometimes the picture you take just doesn't look quite right. Image replace scours the web to find a better image than the shot you just took, downloads it, and overwrites it on your camera's 50TB thumbdrive for your convenience.

Feature 6: Happy sounds. Not happy with your shot? Encouraging voices and applause sound effects are now built in, so get ready to laugh and smile, you wonderful shooter, you!

Feature 7: Variable sensor size. Now, control depth of field without having to play with those annoying aperture wheels.

Feature 8: Auto delete. Did you forget to delete a shot you took earlier? Auto delete will delete shots FOR you. Plus, auto format wipes your data based on intelligent algorithms, so you can stay out of your menus and save valuable time.

Feature 9: Push-to-Facebook. Social networking has evolved, and now, camera technology has caught up. Every shot you take is now auto-posted directly to Facebook, thanks to our partnership with Verizon Wirelessâ€™ 8G Network.

Feature 10: Gum dispenser.


----------



## DramaticIrony (Sep 2, 2011)

A camera and lens that senses when a better camera/lens is nearby and trumps it - by holographically appearing to be a bigger/better/newer version - so the other camera owner has 'lensvy'


----------



## vladi (Sep 2, 2011)

I suggest revolutionary new feature which would greatly reduce the amount of bad shots: each time 
when you fully press the shutter, the dialog box would appear asking "Are You Sure ? (Y/N)", requiring 
the user input before the shutter is released. I believe a lot of photographers after the second thought 
will not press "Y", so many unnecessary shots will not be taken.


----------



## stahlhelms (Sep 2, 2011)

I was late getting to this...

I was going to go with 3D with dual 70-200 2.8 lenses, but somebody beat me to it.

But, since everybody is going green, I think there should be a solar attachment to keep my battery charged when i am on vacation!


----------



## newphoto (Sep 3, 2011)

Who won the mug?


----------

